# African Grey Timneh parrot died



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Besides having racing pigeons, I raise and breed African Grey Timneh parrots.

One of my females today, flew into a window. It didn't look like she was flying very fast and hard. Just sort of smashed into the window belly first, as if attempting to stop or land.

Anyway. She fell to the floor and I immediately picked her up and put her in her cage. She began eating with her mate and seemed fine.

Eight hours later she was dead. No signs of injuries. She diffinitely does not have any deseases, as I have not brought in a new bird in twelve years. She is about twelve years old, and the last new bird I brought into my home.

I can only assume that she had internal injuries. I am saddened beyond badly.

A warning. If any of your birds flies into a mirror or window, watch them closly. Even if it didn't look like such a terrible crash. There are few vets that handle birds well, but there are some. Have a phone number on hand, just in case.

I'm truly sorry little birdy. I let you get hurt. I didn't mean to startle you.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That's such sad news conditonfreak, that must hurt a lot. I think its so hard to know what to do in all situations; I would have reacted just like you did, since she looked and acted fine, and she was even eating! For peace of mind, do you think its worth having a vet check out cause of death for you? If she didn't die from the crash, it might ease your mind to know that.

At least she had a great home when she was alive, good food, and loving care. I think that birds that are loved have much better lives, and not all birds have the kind of life you gave your girl.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhhh .. I am so very sorry. I have a CAG, and I would be devasted if anything happened to my Junebug. Heartfelt condolences to you for the loss of this lovely bird.

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are braver then me! I had two pair of Congos in the late seventies and i i would never let them out of their aviaries for fear of that! But i am sorry for your lose. Dave


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, what a sad thing to have happen. I'm so sorry. Don't feel guilty, you can't tell when something will startle them suddenly. This was just a freak accident. One parrot rescuer I met actually keeps fine, see-through curtains over the windows because she has 50+ indoor parrots and is always worried about one of them flying into the window. Maybe you could try that just in case of any future sudden flights. That's scary how she seemed fine and then passed away much later. It must be devastating for you. I hope you feel better.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks all. I just have to deal with it. It sucks though. Now I have a male without a mate and many times, that is when they start plucking their own feathers out. I guess I need to find him a partner. I can't give him the time and attention he requires. It is easier when they have a mate. Someone to mutual preen and interact with.

I guess I will go check out upatsix.com.

I buried her right away. It made me feel better giving her a proper burial, so no autopsy.

Thanks again.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh no!! i'm so sorry to hear about your loss. i'm a paront also. aside from being a wild bird rehablilitator, and i get birds that hit windows all the time, and sometimes it seems they are fine but they have unseen internal injuries or bleeding, and they pass just when you think they are improving.
again i'm so so sorry


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry!  Don't be to hard on yourself. If she didn't act any different ... how could you have known!... It does not make the loss any eaiser , I know. I'm so very sorry!

Give the lil' male cuddles from me... and the best of luck in your search.


----------

